# Forcer une synchro iCloud



## gillesdebda (29 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Mon épouse et moi possédons chacun un iPhone et un iPad et moi j’ai en plus un iMac.
Ces matériels sont tous connectés sur iCloud.
Nous partageons nos calendriers via iCloud.
Nous avons également quelques notes partagées via iCloud.

Bref, vous comprenez combien iCloud et la synchro iCloud sont importants pour nous.

Alors j’ai une question:
Il arrive que le daemon IOS de synchro prenne beaucoup de temps avant de déclencher cette synchro.
*==> Comment forcer cette synchro ? *

Evidemment, je ne veux pas me déconnecter / reconnecter d’iCloud ni rebooter nos matériels pour forcer cette synchro.
*==> Autrement dit existe t’il une option de forçage quelque part ?
==> Sinon serait-il possible et comment demander à Apple d’ajouter ma demande à la wishlist des prochaines évolutions ?*

D’avance merci pour vos réponses.
Gilles


----------



## damienjdc (1 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour, je n'ai malheureusement pas la réponse à cette problématique. J'y suis aussi confronté, que ce soit avec iCloud ou GoogleDrive. J'ai beaucoup cherché mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse, ici ou sur d'autres forums. 
Parfois le fait de quitter l'application et la relancer active le processus. 
En plus des données purement Apple, je synchronise des fichiers entre Mac et PC et c'est encore ce qui fonctionne le plus rapidement ! Comprenne qui pourra. 

J'essais également de synchroniser par mon wifi, sans passer par un nuage, sans succès jusqu'à présent.

Cordialement


----------



## Dead head (3 Décembre 2019)

Je n'ai pas la solution, moi non plus. Je peste souvent contre les synchronisations (Carnet d'adresses, Calendrier, Notes, Rappels…) parfois trop lentes, mais j'essaye de faire avec, faute de mieux. Comme dit damienjdc, quitter l'application peut relancer le processus, mais ce n'est pas systématique.


----------



## gillesdebda (3 Décembre 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> Je n'ai pas la solution, moi non plus. Je peste souvent contre les synchronisations (Carnet d'adresses, Calendrier, Notes, Rappels…) parfois trop lentes, mais j'essaye de faire avec, faute de mieux. Comme dit damienjdc, quitter l'application peut relancer le processus, mais ce n'est pas systématique.



Certes mais c'est lourd et contraignant.
Un "Glisser" vers le bas sur le composant partagé via iCloud ou une option serait tellement plus simple et élégant !


----------

